# Colt's lack of customer service



## Jakerin (Dec 2, 2013)

I recently bought a new 1911 online and it came with two 7 round mags even though the ad for it and Colt's website says it comes with two 8 round mags. I called Colt's customer service and was told to mail them in and they would send me two 8 round mags. After 17 days, I called again and they told me they are short handed and will get to it ASAP! What the hell? A company as old and large as Colt can't find the time to place two mags in a box and mail them to me? Very disappointed...and waiting. Any others have this experience with Colt?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

When the eight-round magazines arrive, they will disappoint you.
The original-issue, seven-round magazines work better and last longer.


----------



## Spokes (Jun 1, 2008)

Steve is correct...


----------



## Jakerin (Dec 2, 2013)

Well, one of them wouldn't hardly eject w/o pulling on it hard. The other popped out fine. I've wondered why they even offer a 7 round mag if their 8 round mags work ok. Some come with both 7s, some with 8s, and some come with a 7 and an 8 round mag. My old S&W Model 39-2 has 8 round mags but work better if I only load seven rounds in them. Is that how to get the 8 round Colt mags to work better? How is it I wonder, that Colt makes a bad mag since they've been making them forever?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

*COLT* isn't what it used to be. It's pretty much just a shell of it's old self.

You're gonna need more than just two mags anyway. I'm not up on Colt or their mags, but I'm sure someone can suggest some quality after-market mags that you can get.


----------



## Jakerin (Dec 2, 2013)

Well I'm sure a believer now. Colt's C/S really SAUKS!! On the 21st of February I mailed two 7 round mags to Colt at their instruction, for them to exchange for two 8 round mags. Tracking showed they received them on the 24th. After three weeks passed I called them askng (nicely) WTF? Today, thirty frikkin days later I received ONE 8 round mag...

Now, what brand of 1911 mags should I get? I don't want to deal with Colt anymore unless I need warranty work (God forbid). I want to get the best mags out there.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Jakerin said:


> Well I'm sure a believer now. Colt's C/S really SAUKS!! On the 21st of February I mailed two 7 round mags to Colt at their instruction, for them to exchange for two 8 round mags. Tracking showed they received them on the 24th. After three weeks passed I called them askng (nicely) WTF? Today, thirty frikkin days later I received ONE 8 round mag...
> 
> Now, what brand of 1911 mags should I get? I don't want to deal with Colt anymore unless I need warranty work (God forbid). I want to get the best mags out there.


I've heard that Wilson makes some high-quality mags for the Colt .45acp.

Mec-Gar makes an excellent after-market magazine for most models of handguns.

Here ya go............http://www.mec-gar.com/

http://www.mec-gar.com/Magazines/1911


----------



## Spokes (Jun 1, 2008)

Chip McCormick power mags or power Plus.
Best I have ever used..


----------



## Jakerin (Dec 2, 2013)

Got some 8s and 10s. Thanks!

https://www.chipmccormickmags.com/cgi-bin/commerce.cgi?search=action&category=1POW


----------



## Spokes (Jun 1, 2008)

I am sure you will be very happy with your new magazines. Good luck..


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

Yes....it really is a shame that a once-great American gun company went down the hole....too bad...


----------



## Jakerin (Dec 2, 2013)

Well I'm all set with mags now and will use the Colt mags as backup mags. The McCormick mags are very nice.


----------



## hoghead32 (Sep 20, 2013)

this is Y I read forums...I now have 5 1911's and none of them R Colts....so many company's Manufacturing 1911's that R better and have great service so Y go the drama route...people R still buying Colts because of their past reputation and military associations and R happy doing it so each to there own wants and dislikes...not judging just making a evaluation...also my mags aren't so great on my S&W E series so purchased Wilson and McCormicks...


----------

